# Paul nous a quitté et fait entrer le chat...(en laissant la porte ouverte)



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... je commence par là ?



j'allais te repondre dans un autre fil, mais tu l'as fermé, juste a temps...
donc voila, le titre est clair!

*Bienvenue...*

ps: et bise Paul, quand meme...


(Waoaw...de sacré changement ces temps ci...plein de nouveau modo...de partout...)


----------



## sofiping (7 Novembre 2005)

waoooooooo trop fort le truc chez les motards pommés .... j'ai fait la nique au chat    

Salut Stook .... tu l'a vu toi !!!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Oui bienvenue à notre chat matou aux belles dents !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> waoooooooo trop fort le truc chez les motards pommés .... j'ai fait la nique au chat
> 
> Salut Stook .... tu l'a vu toi !!!




On l'a tous vu ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook .... tu l'a vu toi !!!



oui,  je l'ai vu....


bon, c'est sympa quand meme, ce chat ici.....ça en fait qu'un de plus mais bon...
a quand un chien, j'aime bien les chien....:love:
quoi que je dis ça, mais l'Amok a un coté mi-canin/mi-humain.......


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Dis-moi mon stook ... Pourquoi je ne vois qu'un point d'interrogation à la place de ton anneau ou de ton dormeur dans les users de la nuit ?


----------



## sofiping (7 Novembre 2005)

Miaouuuuu mia ou mi aooooooou ,  miaoumi aou miaou miou miaou ?? 
Miaou miou , ronronronronronron mia ou mi aou miaou miaou ronronron ....Miaouuuuu mia ou mi aooooooou ,  miaoumi aou miaou miou miaoumiaou miou , mia ou mi aou miaou miaou ronronronMiaouuuuu mia ou mi aou ,  miaoumi aou miaou miou miaoumiaou miou , mia ou mi aou miaou miaou ronronronronrrrrrrrrrron ron ron ron    :love: 


Voila , je me s'uis expliquée ... tout va s' arranger :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi mon stook ... Pourquoi je ne vois qu'en point d'interrogation à la place de ton anneau ou de ton dormeur dans les users de la nuit ?



un de mes FTP est en reparation...


----------



## valoriel (7 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un de mes FTP est en reparation...


... les aléas du direct


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Merci merci  

Sofi, me faire la nique ? Situation rêvée, je me rappelles que tu avais parlé d'un 95D en plus...  

Cela dit, c'est cadence lente sans commentaire, ça laisse de la place, toujours  On accélérera plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

ne forces pas, surtout


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


Pourquoi tu ressors les vieilles photos, c'est trompeur 

Aujourd'hui :





:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est un jeune aussi  C'est même le mou de la famille. Une honte ! 

En attendant, je file skier moi ! A la semaine prochaine et merci pour votre accueil


----------



## House M.D. (7 Novembre 2005)

Bah bienvenue à toi, cher nouveau modérateur...   

Fallait que ça arrive un jour, on a maintenant un chat derrière nous, qui plus est un chat à dos  

Et bonne retraite à toi, Paul


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeune aussi  C'est même le mou de la famille. Une honte !
> En attendant, je file skier moi ! A la semaine prochaine et merci pour votre accueil





*À peine nommé*
il se barre.


:mouais: 
 




_Va falloir se dépêcher de bloquer la chattière..._


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

comme y en a qui lèchent ici


----------



## dool (7 Novembre 2005)

Ety'en a qui apprécie !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ety'en a qui apprécie !


Ben ça économise une toilette


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À peine nommé*
> il se barre.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il te manque déjà ? 

A moi aussi !!
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

:rose: Ma modestie en prend un coup là !! 

N'en jetez plus !

Vous aussi vous allez me manquer !!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Euh ..... :hein:





C'est qui BackCat ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

(il est parti, on lui fait une surprise pour son retour ? tous banni ?)


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: et bise Paul, quand meme...



Merci.  :love: 

Après quelques temps de modération du bar, j'ai besoin de prendre un peu de distance, je part donc dans "portfolio" 

Certains diront que ce départ est du à des relations intimes devenues délicates avec Amok et Finn, je leur répondrais qu'il est difficile de bosser avec ses amants et que j'ai donc fait le choix de sacrifier ma carrière plutôt que ma vie intime.  

Backat, sera un parfait remplaçant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  :love:
> 
> Après quelques temps de modération du bar, j'ai besoin de prendre un peu de distance, je part donc dans "portfolio"



bah, tu y sera nickel dans Portfolio, (vu tes dernieres series de photos, qui plus est...)....... 
en tout cas, bonne route...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  :love:
> 
> Après quelques temps de modération du bar, j'ai besoin de prendre un peu de distance, je part donc dans "portfolio"
> 
> ...


   
Tu vas nous manquer Paul  heureusement tu ne pars pas trop loin non plus ( et Portfolio ça te va comme un gant  ) !  

Bonne route avec plein de photos :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Certains diront que ce départ est du à des relations intimes devenues délicates avec Amok et Finn, je leur répondrais qu'il est difficile de bosser avec ses amants et que j'ai donc fait le choix de sacrifier ma carrière plutôt que ma vie intime.



Mais je peux continuer à avoir des relations intimes avec finn ou pas ?  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Backat, sera un parfait remplaçant.



Hé hé hé....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

Yeah!!! Un trio de brutes sanguinaires à l'entrée du bar... Il commence à avoir de la gueule cet établissement! 

Paul


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

le chat satanique aux dents diaboliques sera donc en poste au bar ?      


heuresement que j'ai plus trop le temp de passr par ici, 
j'aurais donnée pas cher a mes plumes


----------



## Lio70 (7 Novembre 2005)

Tu pars, Paul? Cool, on va pouvoir réouvrir quelques threads sanguinaires. 

Mais non je plaisante. Merci pour tout le temps que tu as consacré à modérer ce forum. Enfin, tu n'es pas trop loin du bar, c'est ce qui compte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ...heuresement que j'ai plus trop le temp de passr par ici,
> j'aurais donnée pas cher a mes plumes



... Ben ; en même temps si tu t'éplumes le maillot convenablement, tu peux passer inaperçue...


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  :love:
> 
> Après quelques temps de modération du bar, j'ai besoin de prendre un peu de distance, je part donc dans "portfolio"
> 
> ...



Je te comprends, mon polo. Le problème des barmans, c'est que soit ils se mettent à boire du lait, et ici, y'en a peu, même pas du petit , soit ils deviennent alcooliques. 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Ma modestie en prend un coup là !!
> 
> N'en jetez plus !
> 
> Vous aussi vous allez me manquer !!!  :love: :love: :love:



C'est marrant cette façon qu'ils ont d'encenser le plus sanguinaire d'entre nous !


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

Faut croire qu'_on_ aime ça.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

/!\

lorna est végèt'

/!\


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

cool, y'aura moins besoin de partager.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Novembre 2005)

Le service va donc changer un peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est Backcat et Finn, sur la photo ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Backcat et Finn, sur la photo ?



Oui et Amok qui s'occupe de la poitrine de la vache.   

(bien fait de partir moi.  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant cette façon qu'ils ont d'encenser le plus sanguinaire d'entre nous !



j'aime l'odeur du sang.....meme du mien, surtout du mien.....


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

De toute façon on ne se sent à l'aise que quand on patauge dans son propre sang !


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui et Amok qui s'occupe de la poitrine de la vache.
> 
> (bien fait de partir moi.  )




Et pour les vaches, en admettant que ce soient des posteuses,, tu as des noms à proposer ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les vaches, en admettant que ce soient des posteuses,, tu as des noms à proposer ?!



pas sur... Paul ne connait pas de posteuse en dessous du 95 D....


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les vaches, en admettant que ce soient des posteuses,, tu as des noms à proposer ?!



Non, non, personne en particulier.  
(je me doutais que ça allait se retourner contre moi.  )


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pas sur... Paul ne connait pas de posteuse en dessous du 95 D....



Très juste.  
On se croirait dans le cercle ici.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pas sur... Paul ne connait pas de posteuse en dessous du 95 D....


 Faux !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faux !


Montre ouar ta culotte ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faux !



A bon, j'étais persuadé que tu avais un D.
Bon, va pour le C alors. 
 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Montre ouar ta culotte ?


Sm tu t'es encore trompé :hein: c'était pas une fenêtre à mp là


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A bon, j'étais persuadé que tu avais un D.
> Bon, va pour le C alors.
> :love: :love:


 Ouais C- s'il vous plait ! 
Et puis j'me suis arrêtée au 64 :rose: _la banlieue là haut ça craint trop !_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais C- s'il vous plait !
> Et puis j'me suis arrêtée au 64 :rose: _la banlieue là haut ça craint trop !_




*90, territoire de Belfort*
c'est pas vilain non plus ma foi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2005)

le Rhône c'est bien aussi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (je me doutais que ça allait se retourner contre moi.  )



Heureusement que tu portes des lunettes  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Bof... sanguinaire... J'ai encore rien montré là  Cela dit, faudrait remonter ce post d'ici quelques mois pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bof... sanguinaire... J'ai encore rien montré là




ton "charmant" sourire sur l'avatar en dis long  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bof... sanguinaire... J'ai encore rien montré là  Cela dit, faudrait remonter ce post d'ici quelques mois pour voir



Et la neige, elle était bonne ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et la neige, elle était bonne ?


sous entends tu parla, qu il a du en manger beaucoup ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Bah.. neige excellente, très dure, de la glace bleue également, parfait pour les bourrins de mon espèce, du pur bonheur  Et non, je n'en ai pas mangé  Par contre, des piquets, plein  Des bleus plein les bras 

Vivement le mois prochain que j'y retourne


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah.. neige excellente, très dure, de la glace bleue également, parfait pour les bourrins de mon espèce, du pur bonheur  Et non, je n'en ai pas mangé  Par contre, des piquets, plein  Des bleus plein les bras
> 
> Vivement le mois prochain que j'y retourne



Oula... un post qui parle de "neige excellente" et de "bleus plein les bras" !!! :affraid:...


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

Oui!! Bah maintenant que le chat est rentré, on pourraît pas fermer la porte? 

C'est qu'il commence à faire froid dehors :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Ouille... La charte bordel !! Au temps pour moi. impardonnable je présume ?


----------



## Captain_X (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah.. neige excellente, très dure, de la glace bleue également, parfait pour les bourrins de mon espèce, du pur bonheur  Et non, je n'en ai pas mangé  Par contre, des piquets, plein  Des bleus plein les bras
> 
> Vivement le mois prochain que j'y retourne




les piquets c'est mal faut en sortir ... et puis la neige dur c'est mal aussi faut de la poudre


----------



## dool (14 Novembre 2005)

oh un captain ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Oui Capi, t'as pas faux, mais bon... tu sais ce que j'en pense. Et pi le géant, quand tu commences à comprendre, ça envoie bien quand même  Par contre, c'est triste comme les glaciers reculent 

 Dool


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui Capi, t'as pas faux, mais bon... tu sais ce que j'en pense. Et pi le géant, quand tu commences à comprendre, ça envoie bien quand même  Par contre, c'est triste comme les glaciers reculent
> 
> Dool



Jamais t'essaye de te mettre en grand, j'sais pas, moi, en supergé ?  
Le géant, c'est bien, mais ça manque d'op-traken.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Sisi, je suis même pas mauvais en descente. Mais je cours à 90% en géant et spécial. Pas mal non plus le spécial pour évacuer l'agressivité. Quand t'as pris la salade de 70 piquets dans la tronche en 1"30, généralement, t'es plus calme  Faut dire, que je viens des bosses aussi donc... Le géant en fait, c'est surtout que je suis subventionné pour en faire. Tout de suite, ça plaît plus


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, que je viens des bosses aussi donc... Le géant en fait, c'est surtout que je suis subventionné pour en faire. Tout de suite, ça plaît plus



Voilà, vous avez la double explication. Mercantile, d'abord. C'est un chat, ne l'oublions pas, il ne fait jamais rien gratuitement. (par exemple, iln'est modo du bar que pur draguer les gonzesses, il trouvait que ça courrait pas tellement les rues dans la MGZ)
Ensuite, monsieur vient des bosses. Les clients des rechausseurs de rotules.  Alors forcément, quand il dépasse le 70 km/h, il a les jetons.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Moui moui moui... Je serais curieux d'ausculter le coefficient de pénétration dans l'air de ta soutane comparée à ma pelure féline et mes 95 kilos  ça va anguler.. si on choisit de faire des virages. A quand donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

rezba t'as interet a prendre du pois


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moui moui moui... Je serais curieux d'ausculter le coefficient de pénétration dans l'air de ta soutane comparée à ma pelure féline et mes 95 kilos  ça va anguler.. si on choisit de faire des virages. A quand donc ?




Après tout ce temps passé sur des planches, tu sais pas que la glisse prime sur le poids ?  Et le mental sur les carres, comme disait mon oncle. 

A quand ? Je sais pas, à un jour c'est sûr !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Bah si je sais... si je ne parle pas de ma glisse, c'est que je la sous-entends  Quant à mon mental, j'ai eu l'occasion de l'éprouver à d'autres reprises   En tout cas, vivement, je te donnerai mes dates et les stations pour cette année !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2005)

Il parait que quelqu'un a commandé un flipper ?:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

mais ça s'lèche le cul ses bestiaules !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Jaloux ! Travaille ta souplesse !


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis subventionné pour faire de la poudreuse, et de la poudreuse, et un peu de poudreuse. alors forcément ca motive à pas faire du piquet ... et puis pour l'aggressivité 1400 m de monté, une sortie sur l'arête à 40°, et 25 min à te prendre des branches de sapin dans la gueule pour finir ta journée c'est assez funky,tout ca car tu peux pas redescendre par un autre itinéraire question météo oblige. c'est tout aussi efficace.  (je passe volontairement la version - et merde j'ai fait partir une plaque, c'est ou la sortie, car y'a aucune gloire à retiré, juste des salissures au fond du froc)

Perso j'aime bien envoyé comme une pute sur neige dur avec des 185 de géants mais avec des piquets qui bougent : les touristes ... et là en 1'30 t'essaie d'en eviter un max  ... et c'est subventionné aussi tiens d'ailleurs.

l'essentiel est dans la glisse.

PS : on dit pas spécial, mais slalom. en fait toutes les courses à piquets sont des slalom,mais comme partout la réduction à fait son oeuvre donc c'est  : slalom, geant, supergé, descente, combiné (mais on s'en branle). Donc par déduction "slalom" tout seul implique un spécial.

pour les glaciers c'est incroyable comme celà va vite, et qd tu vois ces putes de la météo qui se touche la moule car "ouwwahhhh 27 degres au mois de novembre". ben moi ca me fait chialer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

J'me demande pourquoi DJ est pas encore entré dans cette discussion


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis subventionné pour faire de la poudreuse, et de la poudreuse, et un peu de poudreuse. alors forcément ca motive à pas faire du piquet ... et puis pour l'aggressivité 1400 m de monté, une sortie sur l'arête à 40°, et 25 min à te prendre des branches de sapin dans la gueule pour finir ta journée c'est assez funky,tout ca car tu peux pas redescendre par un autre itinéraire question météo oblige. c'est tout aussi efficace.  (je passe volontairement la version - et merde j'ai fait partir une plaque, c'est ou la sortie, car y'a aucune gloire à retiré, juste des salissures au fond du froc)



Y'a quand même vraiment des salopards qui traînent, par ici. 



> Perso j'aime bien envoyé comme une pute sur neige dur avec des 185 de géants mais avec des piquets qui bougent : les touristes ... et là en 1'30 t'essaie d'en eviter un max  ... et c'est subventionné aussi tiens d'ailleurs.


J'comprends ce que tu veux dire. Même, j'ai la sensation inavouée de trouver quelqu'un qui me comprend.  Une règle : éviter les cours collectifs, et globalement tout personnel de la station.  



> l'essentiel est dans la glisse.
> 
> PS : on dit pas spécial, mais slalom. en fait toutes les courses à piquets sont des slalom,mais comme partout la réduction à fait son oeuvre donc c'est : slalom, geant, supergé, descente, combiné (mais on s'en branle). Donc par déduction "slalom" tout seul implique un spécial.


Non, t'es vache, là, captain.  Tu lui a dit aussi que stenmark il courrait plus ?  




> pour les glaciers c'est incroyable comme celà va vite, et qd tu vois ces putes de la météo qui se touche la moule car "ouwwahhhh 27 degres au mois de novembre". ben moi ca me fait chialer.


Tiens, bouge pas, je vais te mettre un coup de boule, pour la peine.
Vous savez que ce bat.... de patron de l'Alpe d'Huez, depuis cette année, il fait racler son glacier en été pour avoir une couche plus souple à offrir aux bamboués qui skient en août! Racler le glacier! Ouais. Et quand on lui dit que ça devrait quand même augmenter un peu le rythme de fonte, vous savez ce qu'il répond ? "Le pognon, c'est maintenant qu'il faut le faire, pas dans cinquante ans".
Lui, si je le croise sur une piste, je ferais exception à ma règle.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

1/ merci pour le coup de boule
2/ les cours collectifs, c'est comme les transports collectifs :  ca fait du bruit, ca prend de la place, en ca pue, en gros le cours collectifs va à l'encontre du mode de vie autarcique et egoïste, que je m'impose strictement depuis si longtemps. c'est une épine dans le pied de notre société. Brulons les cours collectifs.
3/ le personnel de la station : pour des raisons évidentes, ca ferait chier de se faire taxer le forfait saison début décembre pour avoir dessouder un pisteur qui faisait du chasse-neige avec une barquette au cul. Barquette remplie d'une masse immonde, gelatineuse et germanique au demeurant. les pisteurs faudrait leurs mettre des girophares sur le bonnet.

4/ le patron de l'alpe d'huez est un con. on va lui bruler son glacier à se trou duc ...

5/ on devrait interdire le ski d'ete juste pour faire chier le patron de l'alpe d'huez


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

Chez nous on les couvre, l'été, les glaciers


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous on les couvre, l'été, les glaciers



Avec des bâches noires? ...


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous on les couvre, l'été, les glaciers



J'arrive pas à trouver une photo de l'andermatt bâché !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

tu connais pas google images ?


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

Elle est pas bachée. 

Tibo m'a montré que c'était trouvable. Mais bon, je parle pas le scwheiz. Encore moins le Mid-schweiz.
Je parle un peu l'UR.... mais ça ne me sert pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Mouais.. bande de privilégiés ! Faut bien que je trouve des solutions pour y aller moi ! Les bonnes années, je skie quand même plus que la plupart des autochtones !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Novembre 2005)

Je pige que couic à vos trucs, moi...
C'est une install de Christo sur la photo ?


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouais.. bande de privilégiés ! Faut bien que je trouve des solutions pour y aller moi ! Les bonnes années, je skie quand même plus que la plupart des autochtones !


on t'as pas obligé à habiter dans un pays tout plat et triste non plus ... 

il finirait par nous faire chialer  

Rezba il est trop loin on voit pas bien heureusement Captain_X vient toujour au plus près du danger
bon j'ai trouvé la photo d'un cake qui recouvre de bache


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Au lieu de m'emmerder, tu ferais mieux de me prévoir un pti truc sympa à faire pour un gros, je demande que ça moi...


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de m'emmerder, tu ferais mieux de me prévoir un pti truc sympa à faire pour un gros, je demande que ça moi...


C'est vrai que t'es gros...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

ouais mais ça me pose là !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Et le gros il était au ski la semaine passée aussi !!


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de m'emmerder, tu ferais mieux de me prévoir un pti truc sympa à faire pour un gros, je demande que ça moi...



hmmm yep j'ai trouvé...

maigrir ?
une cure à contrexeville pour tes reins ?
une cure à évian pour être dans un endroit calme et serein ?
une cure à telle (bof pas top) ?
une cure thon (une bonne soeur quoi... ) ?

une bonne bouffe un mercredi soir ... ha non les gros c'est le jeudi soir

travaille dans un sauna  en plus tu pourras mater des greluches


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas envie de maigrir !! t'es fou ??? En plus y'a pas trop à jeter. Tout ou presque est justifié; crois moi


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

et puis moi j'ai que des gros trucs mechant ... 
sauf mon chat et ma doolinette cendrée


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2005)

Rho Capi, avec ce tout nouveau bourrelet tu dois bien en trouver des trucs a faire par chez nous pour les gros !   Fais un effort !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

loooool ! quel nouveau bourrelet mon grand ?


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de maigrir !! t'es fou ??? En plus y'a pas trop à jeter. Tout ou presque est justifié; crois moi



tu as pensé à l'ablation des testicules ?
et puis question aerodynamisme tu gagnes enormément... 

et comme tu cours avec les filles, ben tu gagnes encore plus de course... heuuu enfin tu gagnes des courses maintenant


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho Capi, avec ce tout nouveau bourrelet tu dois bien en trouver des trucs a faire par chez nous pour les gros !   Fais un effort !



c'est po un bourrelet  

ca s'apparant plutot à une alerte silencieuse de non activité physique des 2 derniers mois

et puis ca me change du "bourre les" qu'on me sors à tout bout de champ sur les tournages du week end


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho Capi, avec ce tout nouveau bourrelet tu dois bien en trouver des trucs a faire par chez nous pour les gros !   Fais un effort !



On est jamais peinard, hein, captain.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On est jamais peinard, hein, captain.



jamais, ca devient odieu


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On est jamais peinard, hein, captain.



Ben si tu vois bien ! Le week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Mouhahahaha  c'que vous ramassez  J'te rassure Capi, les couilles, c'est pas ce que j'ai de plus lourd


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

dool, une femme-à-bourelets ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha  c'que vous ramassez  J'te rassure Capi, les couilles, c'est pas ce que j'ai de plus lourd




*Non, je ne pense pas*
qu'il parlait de son humour...


----------



## l'Ahesse (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dool, une femme-à-bourelets ?



Elle fait à manger trop gras. Pourtant on lui a dit de pas mélanger l'huile et le beurre, et de pas mettre de pain dans la sauce des pâtes.


----------



## dool (16 Novembre 2005)

On parlait de glisse et de couilles avant non ?!!  Qu'est-ce que j'ai à voir là dedans moi ??? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]    En tout cas, vivement, je te donnerai mes dates et les stations pour cette année ![/QUOTE]


pas de probleme mais cela m'arrangerait beaucoup si ta glisse tu peux la faire dans un endroit a plus 20°  plutot que a -20°


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Faut attendre Mars et choisir les hautes-alpes alors


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut attendre Mars et choisir les hautes-alpes alors




on attendra le temp qu'il faut mais .......
compte pas sur moi pour me mettre aux pieds ces trucs sataniques comme tes dents .....
j'ai essayé une fois (a 14 ans) .....et surement il n"y aura jamais une deuxieme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Allons allons  Il nous reste la luge !!


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Ou les raquettes ? Ça te dirait pas de courser une dinde chaussée de raquettes dans les sous-bois enneigés en poussant le cri du tétras, toi ? Une dinde chaussée de raquettes, c'est comme une poule de bruyère*, non ?  :rateau:








*Oui, mesdames et messieurs, la femelle du coq de bruyère est appelée communément la poule de Bruyère. Si vous préférez, la grande Tétras. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

D'un autre côté, c'est plus sympa de l'appeler grande Tétras que grande pétasse. Partant pour la course. La dernière fois que j'ai couru derrière un volatile (oups... je me rappelle avec émotion rétro-active que c'était une dinde...  ) c'était après avoir bouffé des racines noires pendant 9 jours. On a même dû la bouffer crue... Saloperie de stages tactiques tiens


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Crue ? Z'aviez plus d'allumettes ? Et le silex, on vous apprend pas ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Tactique = pas de feu :/


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Et les mini fours à micro-ondes portatifs sur batteries, ils ont pas encore fait ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

si, mais c'était pas encore dans le paquot à l'époque  Et puis y'avait le problème de la sonnette en fin de cuisson...


----------



## Captain_X (16 Novembre 2005)

tactique en raquette ?

et puis le ski par 20° C c'est fastoche c'est du ski nautique .... mais franchement ca pue sous les bras
sinon tu fais comme backcat, du ski bar .... il confond les barres avec les piquets, éthilysme quand tu nous tiens...

de toute facon une fille qui transpire, tant que c'est pas dans mon lit ca m'interresse pas


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

l'Humide ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de stages tactiques tiens


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

manque un gant 




nan, je déconne , superbe Tibo


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

il manque les plumes de dinde...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2005)

Au retour d'un stage tactique, rien ne vaut un tic-tac pour bien présenter sans refouler du gosier


----------



## Captain_X (16 Novembre 2005)

une plume par une dinde plutot


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2005)

Pour retrouver le sourire, d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Au retour d'un stage tactique, rien ne vaut un tic-tac pour bien présenter sans refouler du gosier


Ça peut aussi se mettre sous les bras les tic-tac ?


----------



## dool (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut aussi se mettre sous les bras les tic-tac ?



Ouais et ça te fais du 2 en 1 ! Une coloration des poils en + du déo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut aussi se mettre sous les bras les tic-tac ?



Tu crois qu'il veut délocaliser son Georges ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Georges... pas très pratique, et pas sociable. Il se plaignait de mal-traitance, tout ça... J'l'ai envoyé en vacances en Afrique, ça lui fera les pieds à défaut d'autre chose


----------



## House M.D. (17 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et ça te fais du 2 en 1 ! Une coloration des poils en + du déo !


T'as même le choix de la couleur, vert ou orange... Tu peux même faire un medley


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas, je tiens à rassurer tous ceux que la venue de [MGZ]Backcat comme modo au bar inquièterait, les admins ont pris un minimum de précautions pour que quelques nioubes puissent y survivre (mais pas trop, hein !)


----------



## Captain_X (17 Novembre 2005)

suivre quoi ? est-ce vraiment nécessaire de suivre... un tic-tac, une dinde, georges, un glacier, des bâches, des piquets de la poudre, de la poudre, des sommets .... 


Suivre, faudrait mettre des flèches, ca ferait un beau bordel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Oaahhh l'autre hé !!! Qui m'a pris en photo dans ma salle de bains pendant que je me faisais les dents ?? Tain !! vous respectez rien ma parole !!! Même pas l'intimité des gens !!! Heureusement que j'étais pas en train de me lécher les c... :rose: canines...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oaahhh l'autre hé !!! Qui m'a pris en photo dans ma salle de bains pendant que je me faisais les dents ??




il me semble que niveau detartrage il y a encore du boulot


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que niveau detartrage il y a encore du boulot


Prends tes outils... Je t'attends


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Très important de garder ces endroits-là bien au chaud quand ça sert pas. J'vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle.. pffff


----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2005)

garder quoi ?


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Très important de garder ces endroits-là bien au chaud quand ça sert pas. J'vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle.. pffff




:rateau: Très bon moyen de stérilisation...


----------



## rezba (20 Novembre 2005)

Pas con, ça...


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas con, ça...




Faut tout vous dire...


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Il ira plus courir la belle après ca, c'est sûr !!!


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Il ira plus courir la belle après ca, c'est sûr !!!



*Gros nigaud* ça n'empêche pas de courir...    au contraire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> *Gros nigaud* ça n'empêche pas de courir...    au contraire...



De courrir, nan, juste de tenir (le cadeau surprise après le résultat des courses) !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas con, ça...


Tu comprends maintenant que le mariage ne me dérange pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> *Gros nigaud* ça n'empêche pas de courir...    au contraire...


Merci.. je n'avais pas le courage d'expliquer


----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2005)

bouche dorée... ou douche dorée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> bouche dorée... ou douche dorée ?




Bush borné !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> bouche dorée... ou douche dorée ?



Rhôôo le garnement !   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

Douche dorée... Douche dorée... C'est le truc quand on se fait pisser sur la gueule, hein? J'ai juste, là? 
... Ok... Je sors :rateau:


----------



## dool (20 Novembre 2005)

nan nan restes ! T'es dans le thon..euh le ton !


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> bouche dorée... ou douche dorée ?



*t'as de gros doigts ???       *​ 





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> *t'as de gros doigts ???       *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaaaaaaaaah ; 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Un troupeau de greluches déguisées en Ferrero® Roches d'or!!!  :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaaaaaah ; 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Un troupeau de greluches déguisées en Ferrero® Roches d'or!!!  :love: :love:



Avec ca tu m'étonne qu'elles sont réussies les soirées de l'Ambassadeur! :rateau::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec ca tu m'étonne qu'elles sont réussies les soirées de l'Ambassadeur! :rateau::love:


Comment ça?... Tu ne sais pas que l'ambassadeur a un goût pronnoncé pour les jeunes garçons?  Mais tout le monde qui fréquente ses soirées est au courant... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça?... Tu ne sais pas que l'ambassadeur a un goût pronnoncé pour les jeunes garçons? Mais tout le monde qui fréquente ses soirées est au courant... :rateau:



Bah c'est pas paske l'ambassadeur il bouffe dans sa gamelle perso qu'il peut pas régaler les convives avec un petit buffet bien garni :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça?... Tu ne sais pas que l'ambassadeur a un goût pronnoncé pour les jeunes garçons? Mais tout le monde qui fréquente ses soirées est au courant... :rateau:



 :mouais: c'est l'ambassadeur de ...?  dont tu parles ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est l'ambassadeur de ...?  dont tu parles ?



oui, exactement. c'est bien lui :rose: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, exactement. c'est bien lui :rose: :rateau:



Le mec en slip clouté avec le masque de Mickey, la dernière fois, c'étais donc toi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le mec en slip clouté avec le masque de Mickey, la dernière fois, c'étais donc toi?



nan: je portais un string :rose: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (21 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> *t'as de gros doigts ???       *​




ouais mais pas assez pour toutes ces toges grotesque.. en plus dool elle m'interdit d'aller chez l'ambassadeur, va savoir pourquoi


----------



## Bouche Dorée (21 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais pas assez pour toutes ces toges grotesque.. en plus dool elle m'interdit d'aller chez l'ambassadeur, va savoir pourquoi




Je la comprends fort bien...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaaaaaah ; 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Un troupeau de greluches déguisées en Ferrero® Roches d'or!!!  :love: :love:





pour ce noel ou paques prochaine ?


----------



## Captain_X (21 Novembre 2005)

ha non a paque ca sera des "la pine dorée"


----------



## guytantakul (21 Novembre 2005)

T'arrêtes pas en chemin, fait lui faire toute la gamme


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Le chaton nous a tellement obsédé, dans ce thread, qu'on y a oublié le rôle titre. Et Paul, qu"est-ce qu'il devient ? C'est pas parce qu'il n'y modère plus qu'il doit priver le bar de ses posts succulents ! :love:

Paul ! Nous laisse pas tomber !:rose:


----------



## House M.D. (21 Novembre 2005)

Il rigole tellement qu'il peut plus taper


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Paul, reviens, j'ai la même dans mon pantalon


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2005)

T'as une bouche dorée dans ton pantalon ????

M'étonnerait, elle aime que les hommes qui ont du goût. Les suisses, c'est trop propre.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

propre, moi ??? ça va chier


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> ha non a paque ca sera des "la pine dorée"


Ah, je croyais que Dool était bleue  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça va chier



GGGGGGGGGnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn......... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh :rose:


----------



## dool (21 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je croyais que Dool était bleue  :rose:




Merci pour la tête de noeud  :hein: !!! Je n'ai pas de couille si c'est ça que tu veux dire papy ?!   

Et je suis une femme en or c'est tout !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis une femme en or c'est tout !






comme un sapin de noel ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis une femme en or c'est tout !


Ah, t'es pas une lapine bleue :rose:


----------



## dool (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> comme un sapin de noel ?



Je ne perd pas encore mes aiguilles mais je peux piquer ouaip !  et je me fais souvent enguirlandée !
Par contre je ne suis pas un cadeau alors inutile de m'en ramener à mes pieds !!!!
Quand aux boules.....


Bon aller j'arrête là mes sales proses pas drôles !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Paul, reviens, j'ai la même dans mon pantalon





			
				naru a dit:
			
		

> Il rigole tellement qu'il peut plus taper



Vbulletin déconne... il inverse les pots maintenant ??


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

SM a dit:
			
		

> Paul, reviens, j'ai la même dans mon pantalon



La même... :mouais:  ça faut voir...  :rateau:  







			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as une bouche dorée dans ton pantalon ????
> 
> M'étonnerait, elle aime que les hommes qui ont du  goût. Les suisses, c'est trop propre.



Oui c'est ça du goût... qui piquent  un peu, qui sentent un peu, mais pas trop... :rateau:... et... mais bon ...


----------



## House M.D. (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vbulletin déconne... il inverse les pots maintenant ??


Comment t'as découvert ça toi? C'était toi qui nous emmerdait à miauler par la fenêtre cette nuit-là?


----------



## Captain_X (22 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ça du goût... qui piquent  un peu, qui sentent un peu, mais pas trop... :rateau:... et... mais bon ...




qui sentent ou que tu les sentent, c'est pas le même sens qui entre en action. L'un comme l'autre c'est de toute façon "pas trop quand même".

Backcat il a doit avoir du goût il passe son temps à se lechouiller, qu'on viennent pas me dire que c'est de l'entretien. c'est un pervers c'est tout... d'ailleurs c'est ridicule, car à l'approche de noël il ferait mieux d'être un père rouge putot que que vert.

en plus dans les repas on dit au dame : "alors, madame dorée, un dernier coup de rouge pour la route ?", forcément ca crée des liens et une notoriété tout acquise. et hop le minou dans la minette, le zigouigoui dans le pilou pilou.

l'affaire est faite.


----------



## Captain_X (22 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as une bouche dorée dans ton pantalon ????
> 
> M'étonnerait, elle aime que les hommes qui ont du goût. Les suisses, c'est trop propre.




contrairement à l'argent qui dors dans leurs banques tu veux dire


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2005)

Je ne connais pas d'argent propre.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2005)

Surtout que c'est l'votre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est l'votre



*Les petits ruisseaux forment les grandes rivières*
il y a donc aussi l'argent de la drogue que tu achètes


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> qui sentent ou que tu les sentent, c'est pas le même sens qui entre en action. L'un comme l'autre c'est de toute façon "pas trop quand même".
> 
> Backcat il a doit avoir du goût il passe son temps à se léchouiller, qu'on viennent pas me dire que c'est de l'entretien. c'est un pervers c'est tout... d'ailleurs c'est ridicule, car à l'approche de noël il ferait mieux d'être un père rouge plutôt que que vert.
> 
> ...




... zigouigoui en pilou pilou...? c'est un pyjama ça...?  :rateau:  

Bon le coup de rouge pour la route...?  :mouais: ça fait la bouche épaisse... en fait j'aime pas trop...

T'as pas autre chose ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas d'argent propre.


Au bout de plusieurs années dans un coffre, l'argent sale s'est auto-nettoyé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Tu prends ta poche pour une réalité ?


----------



## Captain_X (22 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> ... zigouigoui en pilou pilou...? c'est un pyjama ça...?  :rateau:



oui un pyjama pour 2




			
				Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Bon le coup de rouge pour la route...?  :mouais: ça fait la bouche épaisse... en fait j'aime pas trop...
> 
> T'as pas autre chose ?



et moi j'aime guère les haleines au beaujolais... 
en chderchant bien on trouve toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> oui un pyjama pour 2



On appelle ça aussi la bête à deux dos


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça aussi la bête à deux dos




:afraid:  :afraid: :afraid:    :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:  :afraid: :afraid:    :rateau:


Deux morbaques sur une burne de Schrek? J'ai juste, là? ... Comment ça ; pas le bon thread? ...


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Deux morbaques sur une burne de Schrek? J'ai juste, là? ... Comment ça ; pas le bon thread? ...





 sur des burnes vertes...    :rateau:  bien sur !!!


----------



## House M.D. (23 Novembre 2005)

Aie aie... ça part en couille tout ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Deux morbaques sur une burne de Schrek? J'ai juste, là? ... Comment ça ; pas le bon thread? ...




'Tain, c'est Rectal....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça aussi la bête à deux dos




une bete a deux dos.........et ça urine comment....?


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2005)

ben 2 bout


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Nan, parmi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une bete a deux dos.........et ça urine comment....?


On parlait de douche dorée il me semble... ?


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2005)

oui justement on est bien dans le sujet... reste à savoir si la dame accepte ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

D'un autre côté, pour elle le risque est limité. On n'est pas censé pouvoir balancer la sauce en même temps que la purée


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, pour elle le risque est limité. On n'est pas censé pouvoir balancer la sauce en même temps que la purée




Purée....?!
hum!....j'ai faim....


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2005)

justement là y'a double session ... que du plaisir en plus ... c'est les 30% gratuit de la promo


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2005)

30 % ?? Mouais, je passe ! Ca fait pas beaucoup de rallonge ça !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Tout est affaire de contenance... mais ne nous _répandons_ pas en conjectures vaseuses


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2005)

si t'as de la vase toi t'as du soucis à te faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> si t'as de la vase toi t'as du soucis à te faire



Oooops  ! sur ce genre de remarque, avec minet, je serais toi, c'est au mien ... de vase que je ferais gaffe !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Il ne craint rien  Il sait tout le mal que je pense de lui


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il ne craint rien  Il sait tout le mal que je pense de lui



Ouaip...moi aussi je sais !  Et nananèère !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon, résumons nous :

1) Le calamiteux matou mité sait.
2) La lapine bleue sait aussi
3) ils savent tous deux que le capitaine inconnu sait
4) Moi, je ne sais pas

Qu'est-ce que Courteline pourrait bien tirer de tout ça ?


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il ne craint rien  Il sait tout le mal que je pense de lui



et la réciproque est vraie aussi de toute façon...

Pasal 77 ... en fait tu sais quoi toi ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ce qu'il y a dans mon post de 17H12


----------



## Captain_X (25 Novembre 2005)

ha  hé bé


----------

